# DCC decoder tester, homemade...



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I recently had the pleasure of a bad decoder that wouldn’t reset, after it was installed in a locomotive. The forward and reverse light were both on, and wouldnt respond to be being turned off either.
I had looked at buying a decoder tester, but had the parts to build one. I used a decoder buddy, and 9 pin connecter (to test 21 pin, and 8/9 pin decoders. 4 LED’s, 2 white (forward/reverse), 1 green (function 1), and 1 red (function 2), enable me to test and program a decoder. The power to the box is from the layout, via spade connecters. A Bachmann motor is also wired in to test motor functions. The box is from a dollar store...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Added a speaker to test sound decoders....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

tha's pretty cool. I have the parts in a box to make a decoder, using some examples from the web. I mean i doubt it's fully functional in terms of ones you buy off the shelf. But something like this:

https://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/19070


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Using the decoder buddy simplified the construction of the tester. I could have taken it one step further with a 8 pin female, but the 9 pin connector works fine for most instances. The decoder buddy has more points to solder to should I want to test more functions, but in reality aux 1 and 2 are the ones I use the most ((strobe lights, ditch light effects).. I had scene a tester on line, but the cost/shipping was a deterrent. This project took a hour to construct, as I kept the wiring long and there was ample room to solder...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I installed a 8 pin female plug, (beside the 9 pin plug) as I purchased some 8 pin direct decoders (no wiring harness used on decoder). I also added a “strain” relief, as one of the power wires broke.


----------

